# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  نظرة فنية وتحليلية متكاملة لفرقة مريخ 2013 القادمة بقوة في الموسم القادم

## نادرالداني

*قبل ان يبدأ المريخ اعداده نريد ان ننظر في كل خطوط الفريق ونعطي لمحة شاملة عما يمكن ان يفعله التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكي وعما يمكن ان يجده في المريخ من امور فنية كانت موجودة واشياء جديدة تتمنى الجماهير رؤيتها سوف تعطي الشكل العام لمظهر مريخ 2013 الذي تنشده الجماهير وتحب ان تراه فيه فكيف سيكون مريخ الموسم القادم وما هي رؤيتنا الفنية اتجاهه وهل يمكن القول بان هناك رؤية تخيلية لمريخ 2013 القادم بقوة وما نعنيه هنا شكل المريخ الذي سيظهر به وامنيات الجماهير التي دوما ما تمنى نفسها بان يظهر الفريق بشكل جديد وجميل ورائع حتى تكتمل سعادة تلك الجماهير التي صبرت كثيرا على لاعبي المريخ واعطت من حر مالها حتى تشاهد مريخا جديدا في كل شئ .
وهناك اسئلة مشروعة نتمنى ان نجيب عليها كنوع من التشويق وحتى تكتمل الصورة ندلي بدلونا عن تلك الاسئلة واولها واهمها هو كيف سيكون شكل الفريق في الموسم الجديد ؟ خاصة وان الجهاز الفني سيكون جديدا في كل شئ فهل يغير الكوكي طريقة لعبه المعروفة والتي تعتمد على خط الوسط واحكام السيطرة فيه ام انه سوف يعمل على استغلال مهارات لاعبي المريخ  وتعدد اللاعبين المهرة فيه ويحولهم الى قوة ضاربة بطريقة اخرى تناسب مهاراتهم وما يحملونه من مواهب متعددة ؟ وهل سيبني الكوكي خططه وتكتيكه على لاعبي المريخ الجدد والقدامي ويلعب بذات الطريقة التي لعب بها ريكاردو ام انه سوف ينتهج نهج جديد واسلوب جديد يظهر المريخ بصورة مغايرة عما كان عليه في الموسم الماضي ؟؟ اسئلة مشروعة سوف نحاول الاجابة عليها من خلال عمل تحليل متكامل لكل خطوط الفريق ومس كل الاحتمالات الممكنة في كل جوانب الفريق وما يمكن ان يظهر عليه مريخ 2013 في الموسم الجديد فترقبوا التحليل الكامل المتكامل المبني على الوقائع والحقائق الموجودة امامنا لان اللاعبين الذين في كشف المريخ الحالي يعتبرون من افضل اللاعبين في السودان حاليا ولا تنقصهم المهارة او الموهبة العالية وبالتالي سوف نحاول ان نوضح بعض الافتراضات المبنية على الحقائق المتوفرة امامنا ومن ثم نقوم باجراء عملية استنتاج علمية مبنية على الحقائق المطروحة لنخرج منها بنتائج قد تصيب او تخطئ ولنا اجر الاجتهاد في جعل الجمهور يعيش التجربة قبل بدايتها ويتخيل كيف سيكون حال الفريق قبل ان يبدا الاعداد حتى علماً بان الفيصل في نهاية الامر سوف يكون للميدان او المستطيل الاخضر لانه الواقع الوحيد الذي سيوضح كل شئ ولكنها محاولة نأمل ان تنجح في تحليل الواقع قبل بداية فترة الاعداد حسب المعطيات المعروفة للكل لان تلك الوقائع سنحاول ان نبنيها او نوضحها حسب ما لدينا من معلومات عن لاعبي المريخ وما يمكن ان يقوموا به من اداء حسب الافتراضات التي سوف نجريها في تحليلنا هذا ، ثم اننا سنحاول ان نستجمع ذاكرتنا لنوضح السلبيات التي كانت تصاحب اداء المريخ في الموسم الماضي لنرى هل سيقوم الكوكي بمعالجتها معالجة جذرية ؟ ام انها ستبقى مع الفريق ويتم علاجها اثناء الموسم ؟ بالاضافة الى معالجة امور اخرى معنوية ونفسية صاحبت اداء الفريق في الموسم الماضي وشكلت سحابة طفيفة حجبت عن المريخ الاداء المعروف عنه واهمها كثرة الاصابات والامور الادارية التي يعرفها الجميع والتي كان لها دور كبير في خروج المريخ من البطولة الافريقية وبطولة الدوري الممتاز لذا علينا ان نفتح هذا الملف من جديد ونحاول ان نبحث فيه (وننكت) كل الاوراق ونضعها على الطاولة حتى تكون الفائدة افضل واجمل واعظم وحتى نعرف هل تخطى المريخ كل تلك السلبيات وعمل على تلافيها ام ان الساقية مازالت دائرة في تلك الحلقة المفرغة ومازالت تنهش في جسد المريخ دون اي معالجات جذرية تحاول ان تنقلنا الى عالم كرة القدم الحقيقي .
سوف اتيكم على مهل وعلى اقل من مهل لنبدأ هذا التحليل باذن الله.

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*في انتظارك يا نادر
بوستاتك يجب ان توثق
الغريب انه للحظة ما بتكتب لواحدة من الصحف الورقية او الالكترونية

الناس ديل محتاجين كشيفين 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*نادر لديه النظرة الفنية التي يفتقدها الكثير ممن يكتبون للصحف نحمد الله انه بيننا بفكره العالي فهو يكتب باحترافيه يفقدها الكثيرون في عالم الصحافة الرياضية 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

نادر لديه النظرة الفنية التي يفتقدها الكثير ممن يكتبون للصحف نحمد الله انه بيننا بفكره العالي فهو يكتب باحترافيه يفقدها الكثيرون في عالم الصحافة الرياضية 



2222222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مشكورين والله يا شباب على كل كلمة تمت كتابتها في هذا البوست واتمنى دوما ان اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع 
شكرا الرائع ريد بلانيت وشكرا طارق حامد ومرتضى دياب لكم مني كل الود والتقدير 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ندخل مباشرة في التحليل الفني وما يمكن ان يحدث في مباريات المريخ التي سيلعبها في الموسم القادم باذن الله وان اول معطياتنا هي وجود الحضري او اكرم او ياسين في المرمى وبالطبع فان تشكيلة المريخ في المباريات التنافسية الحقيقية سواء ان كانت في مباريات الممتاز او البطولة الافريقية فان الحضري هو الحارس الاول باعتبار خبرته الكبيرة في الملاعب وباعتبار الكاريزما التي يتميز بها في قيادة المريخ والتاثير على لاعبيه اثناء المباريات وقبلها وبعدها بالاضافة الى خبرته العالية في الوقوف بين الثلاث خشبات بصورة تجعل من لاعبي الخصم يهابون الاقتراب منه او حتى مجرد التسديد من مكان بعيد لان الهدف في مرمى هذا الحارس يساوى الف هدف يمكن ان يحرزه أي لاعب سوداني وهنا اعنى قيمة الهدف ولا اعنى ان الحارس الحضري لا يمكن ان يتم احراز هدف في مرماه لان قيمة الهدف لدى محرزه سوف ترتفع لانه جاء في اشهر واقوى حارس في افريقيا والوطن العربي .
هي كلمة لن نختلف عليها وهي ان الحضري سيكون هو الحارس الامثل في حراسة مرمى الاحمر في الموسم القادم الا اذا ظهر غير ذلك من اسباب خارجة عن الارادة مثل الغياب عن الفريق او الاصابة او غيرها من الاسباب الواقعية .
بالتاكيد سوف تعطي الاولية الثانية للحارس اكرم الهادي سليم باعتباره الاحتياطي الاول للحارس لحضري .
واولى السلبيات التي يجب ملاحظتها على الحضري والتي كانت في الموسم الماضي هي ان الحضري كان يقوم باستلام الكرات من مهاجمي الخصوم وارسالها بصورة سريعة الى مهاجمي المريخ وقد لاحظ الجميع تلك الحركة التي كان يقوم بها بارسال الكرة عالية ثم تسقط الكرة على راس المدافعين او تمر مباشرة الى حارس الخصم او يلعبها مهاجم المريخ ويحاول ان يلعبها في المرمى او ألى أي زميل له في الهجوم وقد لاحظنا ان كل 100 كرة مثلاً تنجح فيها كرة واحدة او اثنين وهذا معدل لا يتفق مع ما يقوم به الحضري فهو وبطريقته هذه يلغي خط الدفاع وخط الوسط وقد لاحظنا ان اداء المريخ قد تحسن كثيرا بعد ان لاحظ ريكاردو سلبيات تلك الحركة التي يقوم بها الحضري فكان ان غير الحضري من تلك الحركة في اخر مباريات المريخ دوريا او افريقيا وبدأ الحضري يمرر الكرة الى المدافعين او لاعبي الوسط مما ادى لتحسن اسلوب المريخ في نقل الكرة وبالتالي نخرج بنتيجة مفادها ان تلك الطريقة التي كان الحضري يقوم فيها بارسال الكرة مباشرة من مرمى المريخ الى مرمى الفريق المنافس لا تناسب طريقة واداء اسلوب الفريق في اجراء عمليات الربط وتمرير الكرة بين لاعبي المريخ وهي لا تساعد الفريق بصورة ايجابية بل تمنح الخصوم معنويات جيدة وتساعدهم في استخلاص الكرة لان الكرات العالية دوما ما تكون صيدا سهلا لمدافعي الفريق الاخر .سنعود باذن الله لنرى كيف سيلعب دفاع المريخ ... غدا باذن الله 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الكلام الوسط يااستاذ والله اني اشفق علي الكوكي 

فمن سيختار 

العجب هيثم الباشا راجي موانزا امير علاء سعيد رمضان والبقيه 

اتمني ان اري خط وسط يهز الارض
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*طريقة الحضري في الارسال الي النصف الاخير من ملعب الخصم قد تكون ذات فائدة كبيرة لو امتلك الفريق اللاعب السريع
فبخلاف راجي لم يكن في المريخ مهاجم سريع يستطيع ان يكسر مصيدة التسلل والتمركز الصحيح للاستفادة من تلك اللعبة
وهذا التكتيك
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*صراحه يا استاذ استمتع عندما اقرا لك في التحليل 
بس حكاية بكره دي معاناها كل يوم نجيب الكراس ونجي بدري عشان الحصه ما تفوتنا 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*راجي سيحل مشكلة الطرف اليمين يا مورتا مع الطاهر الحاج 

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*سنواصل كلامنا عن توقع ماهية اداء المريخ في الموسم الجديد 2013

اداء المريخ في الموسم الماضي صاحبته عدة سلبيات يمكن ان نعددها في النقاط التالية :

* اهم نقطة تحدث عنها النقاد الفنيين والخبراء هي افتقاد المريخ للاعب المحور الذي يستطيع ان يصنع الفارق في وسط الملعب وقد تضرر المريخ كثيرا من جراء الاداء السلبي للاعبي المحور وتمثلت السلبيات في عدم القيام بالادوار المعروفة عن المحاور واهمها بناء الهجمة من الخلف بمعنى اخر استلام الكرة من الدفاع وتوزيعها للاطراف او الهجوم او تسليمها صانع الالعاب الذي يعرف كيف يوزع ويمرر للامام وهنا افتقد المريخ اللاعب الذي يتحلى بالثقة لاستلام الكرة والتوجه بها في الوسط والتمرير الارضي المحكم واعمال التسليم والتسلم ولم يكن سعيد السعودي او الشغيل او حتى امير كمال على قدر المسئولية في هذه الخانة لانهم كانوا بعيدين عن تلك المهام بل ان بعضهم تسبب في تشكيل خطورة كبيرة على مرمى المريخ من خلال الكرات التي كان الخصوم يقومون بقطعها امام مرمى المريخ .


** تضرر المريخ كما اسلفنا في اول هذا البوست من تمريرات الحضري بارسال كرات عالية من خط المرمى الى مهاجمي المريخ بصورة مباشرة حيث انه يتخطى الدفاع والوسط ويلعب الكرة الى خط الهجوم مما يعني الغاء دور لاعبي الدفاع والوسط مما اخل بالشكل العام للفريق كما انه سهل من مهمة الخصوم بتشتيت الكرات العالية من امام المهاجمين وكان واضحا ان استعجال الحضري على تحقيق الانتصار باقصر الطرق مما جعل اللاعبين يندفعون بقوة ويفقدون تركيزهم في العديد من الفرص التي اتيحت لهم وبالتالي كانت النتيجة فقدان المريخ لعدد من النقاط في الدوري الممتاز بسبب عدم التركيز في الهجوم لان الهجمة كلما كانت منظمة ومبنية بطريقة صحيحة من الخلف كلما ركز اللاعبون في ختامها وفي ذات الوقت فانها تربك الخصوم وتقلل من اداؤهم فيتراجعوا الى الخلف محاولين حماية مرماهم لان الشعور بالضعف يولد القوة لدى المهاجم ويضعف ايضا الخصوم وبالتالي يأتي الانتصار .

*

----------


## نادرالداني

**** النقطة السلبية الثالثة هي عدم وجود صانع الالعاب الذي يستطيع ان يضبط ايقاع الللعب في خط وسط المريخ وهو اللاعب الذي يقوم بعملية التسليم والتسلم في الشمال وفي اليمين ويمول لاعبي الهجوم بالكرات المحسنة ويضبط ايقاع اللعب نزولا وطلوعا وفي ذات الوقت ينفذ الكرات الثابتة ويشعر الجماهير بان هناك لاعب يضبط التيم ومن غيره يصبح التيم بلا فائدة وهذا ما ظللنا نبحث عنه طويلا فلاعب مثل العجب قطعا لن يستطيع القيام بمهمة صانع الالعاب بصورة كاملة فالعجب وفي احسن حالاته يستطيع ان يؤدي بنسبة 50% فقط لان حركته سوف تكون محدودة ولن يتمكن من الجري يمنة ويسرى ولعب دور اللاعب الضابط للايقاع الا بعد مرور اكثر من ربع الشوط الثاني عندها يمكن للعجب ان يدخل ليفيد الفريق في بعض الكرات وهذا ما كان يحدث في الموسم الماضي اما الباشا فلقد كان يلعب مساعدا للهجوم وكذلك للاطراف ولم يكن صانع العاب بصورة واضحة وكان اداؤه جيدا في خلخلة الدفاعت والجنوح للاطراف وعكس الكرات في حين ان هذه المهمة كان يجب ان يقوم بها طرفي الملعب في المريخ اي بله جابر ومصعب او من كان مكانهما .

**** سلبية اخرى كانت ملاحظة في اداء الفريق بصورة عامة وهي ان اغلب الاهداف كانت تأتي من خلال العمق وهذا يعني عدم فعالية الاطراف في المريخ وندرة الكرات المعكوسة واذا تم عكسها فانها تلعب دون تركيز او دون تحديد لاعب بعينه وقد لاحظنا ان بله جابر كان يعكس معظم الكرات لحراس المرمى وقد تكرر هذا الفعل منه كثيرا ولم يعمل المدرب على معالجة هذه العلة لدى بله جابر تحديدا واما الجهة اليسىرى والتي كان يلعب فيها ليما ومصعب فان ندرة الكرات المعكوسة من هذا الجانب كانت ملاحظة بشكل كبير رغم تالق اللاعب ليما وقيادته لاكثر من هجمة في تلك المنطقة الا ان هذا اللاعب لم يكن يصل الى الخط ويقوم بعكس الكرات رغم انه كان يصل الى انه كان يصر على الدخول والاقتراب من المرمى دون ان يعكس الكرة وفي المرة الوحيدة التي مرر فيها الكرة ارضية الى الباشا عالجها الباشا واحرز هدفا جميلا في الفريق الكنغولي والذي انتهت عليه المباراة وقد كنت اخبر كل من حضر معي مباريات المريخ بانني قد لاحظت بان ليما لم يكن يعكس الكرات العالية امام مرمى الخصوم رغم امكانياته العالية وما يمتلكه من مهارات عالية في هذا الجانب فكان يوظف كل تلك المهارات في اجراء عمليات السحب والتمرير وقطع الكرات والتوغل بعد منتصف الميدان على الطرف الشمال ومن ثم لعب الباص او محاولة التوغل الى عرض الميدان وعدم الجنوح لعكس الكرات وكان هذا بالفعل شئ مستغرب ولم يقم ريكاردو بمعالجة تلك الناحية .. لقد كان المريخ والى وقت قريب ينتصر ويحقق الفوز عن طريق اللعب بالاطراف لان الكرات المعكوسة من الاطراف تكون رؤيتها صعبة جدا للمدافعين وقدوم المهاجم من خلف المدافعين لضرب الكرة في المرمى هو الوضع النموذجي لكل الكرات المعكوسة التي تضرب من الاطراف وهذا يفسر وبصورة جلية امكانية احراز الاهداف بصورة سهلة للغاية عند تكثيف الهجوم من الاطراف لانه يعتبر سلاح فعال وقوي فكل الفرق التي تجيد اللعب بالاطراف وعكس الكرات تحقق انتصارات بسهولة على خصومها وتعبرهم دون ان تجد عناء كبير وقد كان واضحا ان المريخ يجد صعوبة كبيرة في اي مباراة يلعبها حتى ضد الفرق المحلية لانه لم يكن يفعل لاعبي الاطراف كما كان يفعل في الماضي بالاضافة الى عدم وجود صانع الالعاب الذي يصنع الباص خلف المدافعين للاعبي الاطراف وايضا كان بدر الدين قلق في غير مستواه الذي عرف به لانه كان افضل لاعب يستطيع سواقة الكرة الى الامام وعمل الون تو مع الطرف اليمين بله جابر بالاضافة الى ضعف مردود فيصل العجب بسب جلوسه في الدكة ومشاركته الشحيحة مع الفريق وحتى اذا شارك فانه لا يجد الزمن الذي يجعله يبدع مع اطراف الملعب .

*

----------


## نادرالداني

***** النواحي السلبية التي لاحظناها في الموسم الماضي للاسف الشديد متعددة واهمها عدم دعم الزميل الذي بحوذته الكرة والتفرج عليه وهو يقاتل من اجل اخراج الكرة بصورة سليمة وهذا لا يحدث في الفرق الكبيرة او الفرق التي يكون لها وزن وذات ثقل جماهيري نقول بانه لا يحدث الا نادراً وفي اوقات نادرة ولكن للاسف في الموسم الماضي لاحظنا هذه الجزئية بصورة متكررة ولم يعمل ريكاردو على تلافي هذه السلبية فمثلا قد يخرج اديكو من مكانه في خط الهجوم وينزل لمساعدة خط الوسط وبعد ان يصطاد الكرة ويقتلعها بعد صعوبة لا يجد من يمرر له في نفس اللحظة وهذا مشاهد كثيرا في لاعبي المريخ في الموسم الماضي وما نفهمه من كرة القدم انها لعبة جماعية وان السرعة والتصرف والتركيز هي اهم عوامل تعمل بصورة مجتمعة على تحقيق الفوز وان اي فريق يتحلى بتلك الصفات فانه من النادر ان تتم هزيمته وان الجماعية في الاداء هي سمة الفرق الكبيرة ومساعدة الزميل والبقاء بجانبه على بعد باص او باصين هي اقل ما يمكن القيام به لدعم الخطة وتنفيذ كلام المدرب كما يجب ان يفهم اللاعبون بان دعم الزميل يعتبر تنفيذ كامل للخطة على ارض الواقع ولكن للاسف الشديد فان اللاعبين السودانيين بالذات يسرحون كثيرا في الملعب وغالبا ما يتم التفرج على اللاعب وهو يستلم الكرة ويقف زملاؤه يتفرجون عليه حتى يتصرف وهو في مكان ضيق للغاية ولابد له ان يكون حريفا للغاية حتى يتخارج من هذا الموقف واذا كان مستواه مثل مستوى موسى الزومة مثلا فان اقرب تصرف له سيكون لعب الكرة الى الخصم او تطفيشها دون تركيز او لعبها الى الاوت بصورة مضحكة للغاية وبالتالي هذه اللعبة تساعد وبحد كبير في زرع الثقة في الخصم وتدخل في نفسه انه الاقوى والافضل في لعب الكرة مما يجعل الخصوم يفكرون في تكثيف هجماتهم عن طريق الطرف اليسار وهكذا يمكن ان نضرب الامثلة التي تحدث في ملاعبنا كثيرا ولا يتم الاهتمام بها من قبل اللاعب او حتى المدرب لانها تتكرر وبصورة متواصلة حتى يومنا هذا والشئ المستغرب له ان اللاعب يخطئ ويأتي للمباراة القادمة ولا يصحح خطؤه وهذا ما يجعلنا نضرب كف بكف على كرة القدم في السودان .
عدم ثقة اللاعب في نفسه وانه قادر على التحكم بالكرة ومخارجتها الى اقرب لاعب اخر او الاتيان بحركة لا يعرفها الخصم وتقديم فائدة لفريقه يجعله يدس نفسه للاسف الشديد امام زميله ولا يظهر له لكي يلعب له الباص وهذا عيب كبير ومشكلة يجب علاجها قبل بداية الموسم بصورة فعلية اي بداية المباريات التنافسية .
*

----------


## نادرالداني

****** من سلبيات اداء المريخ في الموسم الماضي ايقاف اللاعبين عن مزاولة نشاطهم ومنعهم او طردهم من التمارين وقد فعل ريكاردو ذلك لاكثر من لاعب مثل موسى الزومة وبله جابر وغيرهم وهذا اسلوب تربوي خاطئ للاعب وما هكذا يكون العقاب للاعبين الكبار.
 واذا اردنا ان نشعر اللاعب بقيمة الخطأ الذي ارتكبه فعلينا ان نحرمه من جزء من راتبه او من الحوافز بمعنى اخر ان تكون العقوبة مادية وليس فنية لاننا في هذه الحالة وعندما نعاقب اللاعب بالايقاف فاننا نضر الفريق دون ان نقصد ولا يتضرر اللاعب ولكن عندما يتم حرمان اللاعب من جزء من مرتباته او المكافآت او الحوافز فان اللاعب يشعر بقيمة الخطأ الذي ارتكبه لانه محترف يلعب من اجل المال وحتى وان كان اللاعب غيور ويلعب بحماس من اجل الشعار فان حرمانه من المال ايضا يشعره بقيمة الخطأ الذي ارتكبه وبالتالي نستطيع ان نقول بان العقوبة اصبحت ذات فائدة ويمكن ان تؤدي لاصلاح اللاعب وتقويمه في المرة القادمة .
*

----------


## نادرالداني

******* هناك عدد من اللاعبين القدامى ظلت عيوبهم تلازمهم الموسم بعد الموسم ولم يستفيدوا من طول فترة بقائهم بالمريخ حتى يصلحوا من تلك العيوب وهم موسى الزومة ومصعب عمر ونجم الدين وبله جابر وسعيد السعودي .
اخطاء بالجملة في التمرير وفي مرات عديدة لعب عشوائي وبصورة مخجلة وتقديم مستويات متباينة مرة في السماء ومرة في الواطة فلماذا لا يتعلم اللاعب من الاخطاء التي تحدث له ذلك لان الاخطاء هي التي تبصر اللاعب بما فيه من عيوب وبالتالي فانه على المدرب ان يعمل على تكثيف جهوده من اجل اصلاح اللاعب الفلاني ولو اخذنا كمثال موسى الزومة فهو مثال ونموذج على ما نتحدث عنه فلقد ظل هذا اللاعب يقدم ذات المستوى ولم يتطور مستواه ويتخطى حاجز الاخطاء التي يقع فيها ورغم ذلك نجد ان المريخ يتمسك به لسبب واحد هو انه لا يوجد افضل منه حاليا في الساحة الكروية ولو سلمنا جدا بوجود الافضل فلن نستطيع ان نجاذف بشطبه او ابعاده عن المريخ لانه اكتسب خبرة كبيرة وحتما المريخ مستفيد منه ولكن الجماهير وعشاق الاحمر كانت تمنى نفسها ان ترى الزومة يتطور وبصورة كبيرة نسبة للفرص الهائلة التي اخذها هذا اللاعب والسنوات الطويلة التي لعب فيها للمريخ والمشاركات الكبيرة والهائلة التي مر بها كانت كفيلة بتبصيره بكل السلبيات التي تعتريه فكان عليه ان يعدل من طريقة لعبه وان يكتسب المهارات اللازمة لكي يظهر بمستوى مغاير .
كذلك مصعب عمر فان هذا اللاعب ظهر بصورة جيدة وممتازة ونال اعجاب الجماهير والنقاد وقيل فيه ما لم يقال في غيره وذلك في بطولة الامم الافريقية للمحليين والتي نظمها السودان ولكن للاسف تدهور مستوى اللاعب وظل متارجحاً عما كان عليه فمرة تجده يبدع ويصول ويجول ويقدم اهداف جميلة ويظهر مهارات عاالية ومرة يخذل الجماهير بتدنى مستواه وضعف لياقته او قلة مهاراته وهكذا ظل حتى نهاية الموسم الماضي فاللاعب الذي يصل مرحلة معينة من المستوى العالي لن ترض الجماهير باقل منها في المستقبل وبالتالي فان المستوى الذي يقدمه اللاعب يجب ان يسعى لشيئين اولاً اما ان يحافظ عليه كلية ولا ينزل منه او يطور مستواه الى الافضل والاحسن ولكن للاسف فان موسى الزومة ومصعب عمر وبله جابر ظل مستواهم متأرجاً بين التألق والاخفاق من مباراة الى اخرى ولم يتالق احدهم او كلهم طوال الموسم رغم فرص المشاركات التي ظلوا يجدونها في المريخ .
ما نود ان نقوله بان هذا الموسم نتوقع ان يكون اخر موسم للثلاثي المذكور اعلاه بالاضافة الى سعيد السعودي وليعلم لاعبي المريخ بان جماهير المريخ تنتظر منهم الكثير ليفعلوه من اجل الفريق والا فانها لن تسكت مرة اخرى لاعطائهم الفرصة وليعتبروا هذه الفرصة هي الاخيرة بالنسبة لهم .
*

----------


## نادرالداني

********* عدم اداء المريخ لمباريات ودية قوية في بداية كل موسم من المواسم الماضية ربما كان سببا في فقدان المريخ للقوة في الاداء الذي كان يتميز به المريخ في فترة من الفترات ومن المعروف ان دخول اللاعبين في فورمة المباريات منذ وقت مبكر وتدريجياً يساعد اللاعبين على الحصول على لياقة المباريات التنافسية وبالتالي تقدم كل ما عندهم من مهارات عالية كما انه يجنب اللاعبين الاصابة المبكرة لان الجسم سيكون قد اخذ كفايته من الحركة الداؤبة فتتحرك كل العضلات بصورة طبيعية وتاخذ صفة القوة وبالتالي فهي لا تتأثر بالضربات ولا ببذل المزيد من الجهد .
اللياقة البدنية العالية تساعد اللاعبين على تجنب الاصابات وتقيهم شر الظهور بصورة ضعيفة ويستطيع المدرب ان يضع كل التكتيكات اللازمة لفوز فريقه عندما يجد ان لياقة لاعبيه في مستوى جيد كذلك فان الفريق يكون نفسه طويل ويستطيع ان يقدم اداء قوي وجميل يظهر فيه اللاعبون ملكاتهم العالية في التحكم في الكرة والجري بها دون كلل او ملل كما تساعد اللياقة البدنية العالية في احتفاظ اللاعين بالكرة وقتما شاءوا وبالطريقة التي يريدونها لان امتلاك الكرة دون تحرك سليم ودون لياقة بدنية عالية ضرره اكثر من نفعه فقد تقطع الكرة في مكان خطير وتشكل خطورة كبيرة على الفريق لان اللياقة البدنية ضعيفة وبالتالي لا احد من اللاعبين يستطيع اللحاق بحامل الكرة .
وبالطبع هناك فرق بين لياقة المباريات التنافسية ولياقة التمارين حيث ان الثانية لا تبرهن على جاهزية اللاعب لاداء المباريات القوية بنفس مستوى التمارين لان التمارين هي التي تعطي المخزون اللياقي الذي يجعل اللاعب يلعب المباريات الودية واما المباريات الودية القوية فهي التي تعطي اللياقة البدنية العالية للاعب وتجعله يضع مخزون لياقي هائل في جسده حتى يفرغه في المباراة القادمة وكلما زاد عدد المباريات الودية القوية كلما ارتفعت لياقة اللاعب التنافسية وصار جسده قويا لتحمل الاصعب وهكذا حتى يصل اللاعب لمرحلة التشبع وهي مرحلة لا يتمرن فيها اللاعب على اكتساب اللياقة البدنية في التمارين وانما يقوم بحركات احمائية لتفكيك العضلات ومن ثم الدخول مباشرة في الخطط التدريبية وهذا مشاهد ومعروف لدى الجميع .
محافظة اللاعبين على لياقتهم البدنية تعتبر اولوية قصوى عند بداية الموسم واقترح على ادارة المريخ ان تعين احد الاشخاص او الاداريين المعروفين بولائهم الشديد للفريق لمراقبة اللاعبين اثناء الموسم وعدم السماح لاي لاعب بفعل يجعله يفقد لياقته البدنية وهذه الاشياء مهمة للغاية لانه اي تعليمات غير تعليمات المدرب بعد التمارين والمباريات القوية يمكنها ان تجر الكوارث على فريق كرة القدم فتعليمات المدرب تكون مفهومة وهي تصب في مصلحة اللاعب واهمها عدم السهر والجلوس لساعات امام التلفاز او الكمبيوتر او الانترنت او السهر في الحفلات او تناول المسكر او الذهاب لفعل الاشياء المشينة او التسكع على القهاوي او حتى شرب المنبهات بكثرة او التخدين او غيرها من الامور السالبة التي نعرفها عن اللاعب السوداني فلماذا لا يتم تعيين احد الاداريين لمنع اللاعبين من فعل مثل هذه الاشياء ولكن للاسف الشديد فان المعروف عن الشعب السوداني انه شعب مسامح لابعد الحدود ويجامل في مثل هذه الامور وان الجوديات تطغى على كل شئ وبامكان الشخص المسئول عمل علاقات طيبة مع اللاعبين ومصادقتهم وبالتالي السماح لهم بالخروج من المعسكرات او الذهاب بهم لاماكن اللهو ووو.......الخ وفي النهاية سيكون الخاسر هو الفريق علماً بان اللاعب لا يقدر حجم ما يفعله في هذه الامور .
*

----------


## الكاهلي ود الزين

*ويبقي خط الهجوم اقل الخطوط من حيث العدد رغم وجود كلاتشي وموانزا ومحمد موسي وراجي والعجب لسد النقص
لاادري لماذا دوما تسجيلات الزعيم تاتي بفائض في خانات ونقص في اخري
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الكاهلي ود الزين
					

ويبقي خط الهجوم اقل الخطوط من حيث العدد رغم وجود كلاتشي وموانزا ومحمد موسي وراجي والعجب لسد النقص
لاادري لماذا دوما تسجيلات الزعيم تاتي بفائض في خانات ونقص في اخري






مشكور الاخ الكاهلي ود الزين 

ومشكلة تسجيلات المريخ هي مشكلة عامة تواجه كل الفرق السودانية ومنذ ان عرفنا كرة القدم مازالت التسجيلات تدار بدون تنظيم مسبق وبدون لوائح وقوانين للنادي وبدون معايير واسس تطبق لذا نجد ان النظام معدوم في الاندية الكبرى والصغرى على السواء فكان بامكان الادارة المريخية ان تعمل منذ بداية الموسم الماضي على البحث عن لاعبين بحيث يتم رصدهم بصورة متواصلة وتدوين كل الملاحظات عنهم 
ومتابعة نشاطهم ومن ثم عند حضور موعد التسجيلات تقوم الادارة بالاتصال باللاعبين المعنيين وتسجيلهم على مهل وحسب الاحتياجات الفنية المعروفة 
ولكن ادارة ملف التسجيلات يتم بصورة غير منظمة ولا علاقة بينه وبين التقرير الفني للمدرب لانه بصريح العبارة الادارة في السودان تقوم على جهد الافراد 
وتحركاتهم النشطة فقط وليس لها علاقة بالتنظيم الاداري وفق قوانين ونظم ولوائح موضوعة .
فمثلا النادي الاهلي المصري يرصد اللاعبين منذ فترة طويلة بالتنسيق مع مدرب الفريق ويتم متابعتهم ومن ثم يتم الاتصال بهم في فترة التسجيلات لانهاء مسألة التوقيع معهم 
بالنسبة لخط هجوم المريخ اجد انه لا يحتاج الى كثير من اللاعبين وهذا العدد يكفي حاليا فوجود اربعة لاعبين اساسيين في هذا الخط سيكون كافيا واذا حدث اي نقص 
لا قدر الله فان هناك عدد من لاعبي الوسط كما ذكرتم يستطيع ان يسد النقص الحاصل 


*

----------


## KING1

*تحليل عميق و وافي 
الف شكر الرائع نادر 

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KING1
					

تحليل عميق و وافي 
الف شكر الرائع نادر 




مشكور يا كنغ لحروفك الراقية 
وتقبل ملايين المراحب والسلام 
*

----------

